# Opinions On Smaller Grip Vertec Inox



## Binable (Aug 26, 2013)

I'd really like to add a 9mm for in-home protection. I tried the M9 but the grip is too big. My hands are just average size but wow! did that one feel too big. ..didn't like it at all. But maybe this smaller Vertec model will be about right. ..prbly won't be able to shoot it before I buy. Usually I'd never do that but I may make an exception on this one. ..just like to get some opinions before I commit. ..had a Colt 38 Super 1911 @ one x & really liked the feel of that gun. If the Beretta is like it I'd be happy. When Beretta says the Vertec has a smaller grip, just how small do they mean? I've seen these with a Hogue grip, so I suppose that grip might be a bit bigger. ..just guessing. I have a Hogue on my Ruger GP100 .357 & really like it. So if the stock grip's a little small maybe I could swap it out. Also, is there enough room to get all 4 fingers on the grip? I don't think I could stand it if my pinky were dangling out there. Right now it's kinda between this one & the SA XDm ss.


----------

